# I canned ham, and the results are NOT good



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

If it was only the bland flavor, I'd blame it on the fact that this was a home-brined ham, and go on about my business . . . but the texture of the meat wasn't nice either. The canned meat was chewy, though before the canning it just felt and tasted like normal ham, though a bit blander than I'd prefer (we're still working on perfecting the brining process). 

I chunked the freshly baked ham, used bouillon to make a broth, and canned quarts for 90 minutes at the correct pressure for my elevation. 

Any tips for how I can get better results next time? I'm just sick about having taken an entire ham and made it into less-desirable food. Sigh.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

When I bake a ham, I can the leftovers, but not the same way you did it. I put the whole ham, bone and all, in the stockpot with water, onions, and celery. I let it simmer for an hour or so, until the ham is falling off the bone. Take the meat out, debone and chop into bite sized pieces. I do mine a little smaller because I usually use it for soup. I use the broth that the ham cooked in to can it. I usually also add 1/2 cup chopped onion and 1/4 cup chopped celery to each jar. I don't use any bouillion in the broth. We opened a jar this week for soup and it was great. 10 pounds at 75 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for quarts.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Karen! I don't think my family is going to want me to try this again anytime soon, but when I do, I will try your way. Thanks!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The ham doesn't have to g to waste. Use it in a flavorful casserole.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

oregon woodsmok said:


> The ham doesn't have to g to waste. Use it in a flavorful casserole.


Oh, we won't throw it out. In fact, we used some in dinner this evening (from a jar that didn't seal). We're just disappointed because ham is a rare treat for us, and I turned yummy ham meat into sort of tasteless hide-it-in-a-casserole meat. But, it's live and learn . . . if I eventually get to where I can can ham and have it be yummy, then we'll have the yumminess more often.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Try dry canning a couple of jars and see if you like it any better(adding no liquid). Process for the same times as you did for the others.


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

Ham is something I haven't tried to can yet~ but I think I would like to use Karenrbw's idea! Thanks!


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I canned ham in the spring and it tastes like salty pork, it was a commercial ham. It is usable but only as I would use pork.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Here's the link to Jackie Clay's instructions on canning ham. Not sure what might have gone wrong with your process. I read in one of her other posts that sometimes ham may turn a darker color when canned. Sorry about your dissappointment. 

http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/...-and-a-where-to-get-chickens-and-canning-ham/


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

This makes me curious. Home-brined ham canned after it was brined? Was it not smoked? I was under the impression in order to be 'ham', it had to be smoked. Would that be causing the lack of flavour?

Edit: looked it up. turns out it depends on where you're from the definition of 'ham'. Anyway, still, could a lack f smoking been the flavour?


----------

